
The new log4j 2.0 - grobmeier
http://www.grobmeier.de/the-new-log4j-2-0-05122012.html
======
GFischer
I found the english not very easy to follow, was it automatically translated?

~~~
grobmeier
I am sorry to say, but no. It's how I actually write :-(

~~~
GFischer
Heh, no problem :) , a native English speaker might be able to point them out
better, but some of the sentences are a bit awkward, for example the
beginning:

"Before a while a new major version of the well known log4j logging framework
was released"

Starting your sentence with "Before" is awkward, because I'm expecting another
language construction (for example "Before log4j was released, X happened"), I
would have phrased it "It's been a while since"...

There are other phrasing constructs that signal that you're not a native
English speaker (neither am I, so maybe that's why I might get confused by
your phrasing).

Sorry to nitpick, the main point was talking about log4j :) , I've already
recommended trying it out to the Java developers in my company :) - they
mentioned that they're currently using logback, but that the improvements in
log4j sound very promising.

~~~
grobmeier
Well, we never can hide our roots ;-)

Logback has been developed by the same guy who wrote log4j 1.x. He left and
log4j 1 was not maintained a long time. But before a good while a few others
have teamed up to bring the project back to life. With log4j 2 we have looked
closely at other frameworks, including logback, and tried to make things
better. Actually we have found a few things which we consider better. Still
you need to consider log4j 2.0 is a young framework and in beta. That said, we
are always glad about feedback. You and your developers are invited to join us
on our mailing list and tell us what you think - good or bad. Thanks again for
your interest (and bearing with my english)

